# Dasher Radiator



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

This is a new forum. 
I need a Radiator for my Dasher its a 79 I tried all my local guys and all the major and minor guys online. Refurbing is expensive. Anyone have another source.

Frank


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

If it's full metal, should be, find your local rad shop and have it re-core'd; yes it's $$$ but there are no guarantee on a used part.


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

how about a source for New ones? I am leaning toward the Fox rad swap and using the over flow tank.


----------



## CGK (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Check these guys out. Looks like you can get a new one for decent price here.
http://market.autopartsfair.co....html


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I have an all metal fox radiator, I found that the cores are thinner on the Fox than the Dasher (i.e. less cooling with a Fox one). The second time around I'm probably going to put the Dasher radiator back into my car and use a modified radiator cap and the overflow port as a return to the reservoir.


----------

